# Wood sash window replacement



## KurtP (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is the dilemma: original wood sash windows with exterior Aluminum storm windows in an Old Beach historic area. I would normally keep these and spend time to recaulk the exterior sashes (6 over 6), however exterior noise including from jet exercises directly overhead makes me want better sound isolation which the old technology doesn't offer. I had looked into interior storm windows but they are about the price of a new replacement window. I could install one piece (lexan or poly) on the exterior but this may trap moisture. Any suggestions? I'm trying to avoid vinyl.

Window dimensions are ~32 w x 53 h, seven pairs around the house.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How historic are they?


----------



## KurtP (Sep 12, 2010)

1950s.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't really call 1950's historic in that case. 

You have an exterior storm, so to be frank, the sound attenuation of that type of assembly isn't bad, assuming that the components are relatively airtight. That is the bigger issue here. You could specify a new exterior storm with laminated glass and that would help a bunch. 

Otherwise, if you don't want to go vinyl, look at something like the Marvin Essentials and ask for the offset glazing option for sound control. 

Not a cheap window, but should serve you well. 

No doubt, best bang for the buck is going to be in vinyl.


----------

